# Critter Family Pics



## zoogrl (Nov 22, 2010)

I enjoyed looking at Scooter's photo day pics of his critter family so I thought I'd post pics of my own critter family! I'd love to see other pics of everyone's critter families so please post away 

Here's the star, my Russian Tortoise Betty White!







My black lab mix, Jake






My fiance's dog (who is now mine too!), Alexus






My love, my chihuahua Bodie






My crazy cats, Skats (the tabby) & Eli (the black & white)











And last, but not least, my ball python Stinger






I thought I had better pics of Stinger but I can't seem to find them now. 

There they are! My critter family  Let's see yours!


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 22, 2010)

Beautiful critter family! I just love Betty White she is so cute!!! I'll have to dig up my pics!!


----------



## Tom (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice pics. Great looking dogs and Stinger looks very heathy.


----------



## terryo (Nov 22, 2010)

How old is your Chihuahua? Bodie is adorable!
OK...here's all my "critters".
Pio





Solo





Misha





Maggie May





Bella Mia





Too many boxies ......


----------



## Angi (Nov 22, 2010)

You both have beautiful critters. Snakes in cages are creepy to me. I have never liked them, but am getting better.


----------



## Isa (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow, beautiful pictures Zoogrl and Terry  I love your Chiwawas, they are so cute 
Have you watched the movie Beverly hills Chiwawas? It is a really cute movie!


----------



## Sweetness_bug (Nov 23, 2010)

Love the pics...It nice to see everyones babies. I enjoyed it and it brightened my day


----------



## zoogrl (Nov 23, 2010)

Bodie is about 4yrs old, he was a stray so we aren't sure. But he's young and very sweet to anyone he meets. I haven't seen that movie yet Isa, maybe that will be on my Christmas break to do list! I've heard it's adorable!


----------



## tameyourself (Nov 23, 2010)

Cute babies, where in Texas are you?


----------



## zoogrl (Nov 23, 2010)

tameyourself said:


> Cute babies, where in Texas are you?



I'm actually in Missouri now. I used to live in the Houston area. I loved it & miss it! We are planning on moving back after the fiance's kids are grown, so about ten years! But it will be worth it, we are looking to move more around the kemah area or somewhere closer to the coast. I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 23, 2010)

This is April. She's appaloosa/quarter horse and 18 years old:






This is Mimi. He's around 15 years old...a rescued mini pig:






This is Molly. She's about 6 years old and I just love her to death:






This is Lil' Brother, also about 6yr:






Little Girl Kitty:






Molly and Lil' Brother:






And last but not least...and I had a terrible time getting any kind of picture, let alone a decent one...Grace:


----------



## terryo (Nov 23, 2010)

All your "critters" are great Yvonne, but that cat....little Girl kitty...is really beautiful.


----------



## tameyourself (Nov 24, 2010)

Is this turning into a "post your critters" post? If so I want to join in on the fun!



zoogrl said:


> tameyourself said:
> 
> 
> > Cute babies, where in Texas are you?
> ...



Did you used to be on South Texas Reptiles Forum? Seems like I remember your animals or soemthing


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 24, 2010)

I THOUGHT so...Here's what the OP said, "I'd love to see other pics of everyone's critter families so please post away "


----------



## zoogrl (Nov 24, 2010)

It is a post your critters post! Come join us! Yvonne, your dobie is beautiful! The love of my life was and always will be my beloved Rommel who I lost a year ago. I will never love another living thing (person or pet) as much as I love that dog! Still bring tears to my eyes, he was seriously the best dog I have ever met. He was with me through all of my 20's and a lot of learning about life. He was one of the greats!









tameyourself said:


> Is this turning into a "post your critters" post? If so I want to join in on the fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I haven't been on any other forums before? And these pets I didn't have when I was in texas, except for Skats and Bodie. I'm on here a lot and post tons of pics, maybe that's it? lol And I'm on facebook, maybe we have a mutual friend?


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 24, 2010)

Rommel and Grace look an awful lot alike, huh? And it looks like you had a hard time getting Rommel to look at the camera too. I finally had to put my hand under her chin, but even then she turned away just as I snapped the picture. Grace is pretty old, and I'm looking for a dobie puppy so that when Grace's time comes, I won't be without a Doberman in my life. I've always felt that having a new puppy in an old dog's life gives them something to live for. They have to train the puppy and teach it all the tricks and how to live in a family, plus all that play time with them.


----------

